# Sewing caps on my new Barudan



## brandywine (Sep 7, 2011)

Have a question for all you Barudan owners!
I've been in the embroidery business for over 17 years....I had brother 416 and 916 machines. My 916 went down, and wasn't able to diagnose exactly what is wrong with it, but that's another story. I purchased a new Barudan machine. 
My issue is all the old machine files that sewed out great on my Brother machines, don't do so well on the Barudan. The Barudan stitches nicely but it loves to push/pull the caps so that it causes a nice wrinkle in the caps as they sew. I've tried no clamp in the back of the cap, I've clamped it nice and tight, and also tried extra backing. I can't seem to get that perfect hooped cap so that it will not wrinkle. Not sure what I'm overlooking, but I can put the same cap on my other Brother machines and they sew beautifully.....
I need to know the secret of cap embroidery on my new Barudan!


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't own a Barudan but is it possible that the hat styles that fit your Brother don't fit your Barudan frames? Your cap designs embroider inside-out correct?


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

did you convert .pes to .dat? it's going to loose value in stitches once converted .pes to .dat. you have to bring it from the digitizing program like .emb to .dat. with a brother machine it can go .pes and .dst. try to get the original file and convert to .dat.


----------



## brandywine (Sep 7, 2011)

The new barudan uses .dst format for the designs. This is an industrial machine, not a home based one.
yes the caps fit the hat frames.
I might have figured it out...seems as though when they set up the cap frames they left the band that goes around the cap to hold it slightly loose.....the weird thing is I checked this and you couldn't tell they were loose when hooped. 
I did a test sample late yesterday and it seemed to work by tightening up this piece. Just wish the install/trainer guy knew what he was doing. Would of saved a lot of time and aggravation.


----------



## cathyr (Feb 10, 2009)

I looked at the barudan cap frame and it appears to be the same as the tajima wide cap frame which my shop runs. Quite frankly, the band being tight or loose has nothing to do with pleating in the design. The designs must be digitized properly to sew on the wide cap frame especially on low profile hats. When we run structured hats,we use neither pellon or side clips. My recommendation is your designs must start bottom center up. If they do not you have push on the material that will cause pleating. The tajima wide cap frame is fantastic, and we can run any kind of hat, but digitizing must be correct for quality embroidery.


----------



## brandywine (Sep 7, 2011)

all of my designs are set up for caps...starting at the bottom center. I'll keep posting results and see what I find. I think the Barudan and just a little more picky when it comes to caps.


----------



## salty dog (Jul 26, 2012)

I don't know If I can help or not. I have a new Barudan as well. The difference is I have Tajima machines also. I have not had any problems with taking the designs from my Tajima and using them on the Barudan. In fact I get a much better sew out on the Barudan. The difference from me to you is the use of DST files. The only problem I have with the cap frame is the clip on the bottom. I do a ton of hats and really have not had any issues. Good Luck
Salty


----------



## Hugo888 (Apr 14, 2020)

We don't have any issues on using them. Maybe, your front panels are not well fixed enough on the table and need to well flatten the 2 panels.


----------

